
What are the best desktop email clients for Mac? - alexkehr
https://www.leadboxer.com/blog/best-desktop-email-clients/
======
dalke
That was useless. There was almost no useful information for why I would want
to use one of them over the built-in Mail.app. What makes one app "dead
simple" and another "simple and powerful" and a third "fantastically simple"?

If Thunderbird is more customizable than the others, and N1 is customizeable
enough for anyone's needs, then what advantage is there to the additional
Thunderbird customizeability?

